# Boss V plow on Can Am 570?



## rb69 (Oct 5, 2007)

I'm looking to use a Boss V Plow on my 2019 Can Am 570 outlander.
Boss doesn't list that model in the mount kits.
I will use this for my own driveway..

Thanks in advance


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Does Boss have a universal mount or any mount for a Can Am?


----------



## rb69 (Oct 5, 2007)

Yes they offer a mount for 2013 and newer models 500cc to 1000cc ,but not for the 450cc or 570cc models.
I did get a mount for models above and with 2 bolts holding it up it can be made to work.
Still looking for measurements from ground to holes that the plow hooks into.
They do that for there truck mounts to insure correct height for hooking it up.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

would think being fairly new and main stream quad that there would be a mount for it.

its not like its 10 years old or anything like that


----------



## rb69 (Oct 5, 2007)

I received my mount today. The angles of the front and bottom are correct. Front portion is approximately 3" longer . Lower 2 bolts that hold skidplate on at the front line up and rear ubolts appear that they will work also. Should have more time this weekend.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice hope it goes on without any problems for you. Need a pic when its all set and ready to go!


----------



## rb69 (Oct 5, 2007)

Stock front springs don't even begin to hold it up.
Working on finding 10" or 12" 1 7/8" ID springs in a heavier rate.
Speedway carries them for modlites and drarf race cars. 
I belive stock is 95 pound rate


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

can you get something like this for your ATV

https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B00I46HT6K
I have a set from Moose on my Honda Foreman that I had a Swisher Bucket on that Made it work from the front bumper and not hang down under the ATV. Just a Idea for you.


----------



## rb69 (Oct 5, 2007)

I found 10" 250 lb springs and used a dyi lift spacer . Front end drops 1 1/4" when plow is raised. Seems to handle it well on 4 ply tires.
What are people using for snow type tires with 6ply or heavier. I have Titan 859 on a rancher with excellent results


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I have found stock tires with chains are the best but if you spin will leave marks. on cement or asphalt.

589 work great though as they will scrape the snow out till you get to hard pack or ICE then they just polish.

I have plowed with Honda Foreman/Rancher
Best I have found is 
Stock with Chains
ITP 589's
Stock Tires
Maxximus Mudzilla's

this is on hard surface. 

best bang for the buck is chains on stock tires.
I run a summer set of Mud tires and just swap to stock tires with chains in the fall. Its easy to put chains on the tire when not on the ATV also air down the tire and put chain on tight and then air up tire and its set.

if your only gonna run 1 tire all year long then the 589 hold up well to pavement and dont wear down.

Weight on the rear rack will help a bunch as well. I run 2 milk crates of rocks on the back of my Foreman with Mudzilla's which plows on gravel that is easier than switching to stock tires with chains. 
My Rancher I switch to stocks with chains and have a salt box on the rear rack for weight. That plows in town with out rescue ATV's handy if I get it stuck its me and a shovel to get that one out.
Foreman at Home I can pull out with another ATV if I get it stuck. 

just my thoughts.

running chains does take some maintence on them to make sure they are in good shape and your not gonna be having to deal with cross links breaking and all that fun stuff.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice looking unit post back with how well the V plow works for you!


----------



## rb69 (Oct 5, 2007)

Finally had some snow to plow. Less operator effort compared to the moose plow I had on another atv.
Plows well , I like the inverted V to carry snow across to the piles. Does really well back dragging.
This is used for personal use.Can Am 570 seems to have good power. I have 250lbs. springs on it, but may go up 300's. Not a necessity but 250's could be used out back. I have 75 lbs. attached to the hitch for counter weight.
Stock 4 ply tires don't grip like Titan 589's I had on old atv which are 6 ply tire.

Happy I made the change, if nothing else power steering and not getting off so often are both positive


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

what did you have before 4 Plowing?


----------



## BUFF (Dec 24, 2009)

rb69 said:


> What are people using for snow type tires with 6ply or heavier.


ITP Mud-Lite-2 is what I have on my Grizzly.
https://www.itptires.com/our-products/product-detail/mud-lite-2/Never had a need for chains


----------



## rb69 (Oct 5, 2007)

sublime68charge said:


> what did you have before 4 Plowing?


I had a 2004 rancher 400 with a moose 50" plow with Titan 589 tires.
Great setup but needed something that had power angle


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

Nice I run a 02 Honda 350ES Rancher and its good for 40 Min then the ES shifting gets iffy on me. I have a bypass foot shifter but its a pain to use but it gets the job done. I want to set up a old 96 300 4x4 with a Moose 50" plow and put a winch on the plow and use the winch for power angle.
I also run a Honda 450 Foreman with 60" Moose plow that I had power angle on for a few years which was real nice to have.

I like the turning radius of the rancher alot better than the foreman but the foreman has the brute power to push more when needed.


----------



## sublime68charge (Dec 28, 2007)

I plowed a few years with 589's on my foreman and they are a great tire for snow plowing cause they don't wear down! Stiff side walls as well to help carry the weight also.

Only thing better is The Stock Tires with chains on them will grip better but leave marks if you spin in 1 spot. Plus the chains will wear threw if alot of pavement use as well. 

I run Chains on stock tires on my rancher as I didn't want to burn down the goodyear mud runner summer tire's I have for it. Its my in town unit and its all on its own I get it stuck I'm digging out by hand so I want the best traction for that one. 

Out at my house I just plow with the summer mud tires and the ATV due okay I'll get stuck from time to time but can go and get a rescue atv and winch myself out of the problem that I am in.


----------

